# مزيل للزيوت والشحوم والدهون من الملابس "تركيبة قوية جداااااااا"



## م/المهدى بكر (11 مايو 2009)

:60:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........اخوانى فى الله....
سوف اقوم الان بمشيئة الله بكتابة تركيبة الزيوت والشحوم من الملابس وهى كالاتى" لعمل 200 كيلو من هذا المزيل الفعال:المكونات وكمياتها:77::77::77::77::77::77:
_1_سيمسول................. 40 كيلو_
_2_بيوتيل جليكول"وهو مذيب قوى للشحوم والدهون".............. 11 كيلو_
_3_ايثيل جليكول "وهو مذيب ايضا قوى"......................... 3 كيلو_
_4_داى ايثلين جليكول" مذيب ايضا قوى"....................... 6 كيلو_
_5_مانع رغوة............................................ 1 كيلو_
_6_فورمالين..........................................150 جرام_
_7_المياة..........................................139 ليتر_
_طريقة التصنيع::10::10::10::10:_
_يتم اولا ذوبان السيمسول فى مياة ساخنة حتى يذوب بطريقة اسرع_
_ثم يوضع على كمية المياة المتبقية فى برميل التصنيع_
_ثم يتم وضع باقى المواد الاخرى على حسب الترتيب مع التقليب الجيد _
طريقة الاستعمال:
هذة التركيبة آمنة على جميع انواع المفروشات والملابس وهى فعالة 100%
يتم وضع المزيل على البقعة المراد ازالتها وتركها مدة 3 دقائق ثم شطفها بالماء
ايضا يتم استخدامه فى الغسالات العادية والاوتوماتيك حيث يوضع مع المسحوق بمقدار 8 جرام لكل كيلو غسيل فيعمل على ازالة البقع والاوساخ الشديدة.......
 _ ادعو الله ان يوفيق الجميع لكل خير وان ينفعهم بهذا العلم _
_والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_
:75::75::75::75::20::20::20::20:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووور على المشاركة المميزة ........


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.................
شكراااااااااا اخى /مهندس المحبة على مروررررررررررررررك


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وارجو منك توضيح بعض التركيبات الاتيه كلوركس الالوان الديتول معطر الملابس دوانى


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته............. جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير


----------



## محمدالصالح احمد (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
افادكم الله وفتح عليكم من علمه ولكم الشكر


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
انتة جربت هذة المكونات و نجحت عندك لو اخذتها من كتاب معين ارجو ان تعطينا اسم الكتاب او على اي شيء اعتمدت من وظعت هذة النسب
مشكور مرة ثانية


----------



## omyousuf (16 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا .......وشكراعلىمعلوماتك المفيدة*​


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

محمدالصالح احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> افادكم الله وفتح عليكم من علمه ولكم الشكر


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزانا الله و أياكم كل الخير أخى الفاضل


----------



## الجعفرى (2 يونيو 2009)

جزلك الله كل خير

بالنسبة لمانع الرغوة ما اسمة العلمى وهل هو معروف ب مانع الرغوة فقط ام هناك انواع؟؟؟


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (3 يونيو 2009)

السيد المحرم المهندس/ المهدى بكر
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كنت عاوز اسأل حضرتك سؤال أنا كنت فكرت احاول بما ان المواد المستخدمه فى إزاله البقع وكذلك منظف البوتجاز من نوعيه واحده وختلف فى الدرجه فقط قريبا وهى بيوتيل جليكول _ ايثيل جليكول_داى اثيلين جليكول استخم ماده واحده وهى داى اثيلين جليكول ودا لسبب قوى جدا انى مش بعرف اشترى كميات محدوه الا من ماده داى اثيلين جليكول والبيوتيل جليكول والايثيل جليكول دول كل ما بسأل عليهم التجار مش بيخرجو منهم غير بالبرميل والاخير وزنه 210 يعنى لسا اودامى شهرين عشان اعرف اشتريه دلوقتى خالص وا بيعرضنى لبعض التجار اللى ممكن تشتغلنى بمواد مشابهه وانا نفسى اعمل التوليفه كلها بصراحه
يابشمهندس ابنك بادىء الحكايه كلها ب 500 جنيه وموتور وتنكين وبرميلين وعامل فيها صاحب مصنع وحاول انل خامات 
اتمنى تقولى ينفع ابدل ايه بايه وبما انهم كلهم من فصيله المزيبات ياترى ينفع استخدم الداى بكميات الايثيل والبيوتيل لحد ماربنا يسهل ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (9 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله اخي العزيز
ششششششششششششششششششششكراااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## أحمد رءوف (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا باشمهندس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا رب


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 يونيو 2009)

الجعفرى قال:


> جزلك الله كل خير
> 
> بالنسبة لمانع الرغوة ما اسمة العلمى وهل هو معروف ب مانع الرغوة فقط ام هناك انواع؟؟؟


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
آسف أخى على عدم الرد لظروف العمل وتكرار سفرى...........
بالنسبة لمانع الرغوة هو ده أسمه التجارى فى السوق
أو يعرف أيضا بأسم " أنتى فوم" anti foam
ويوجد منه أنواع على حسب قوة تركيزه ويتفاوت سعره مابين 20 الى100 جنية للكيلو
ويوجد منه نوعان هما السائل والبودرة وهذا يستخدم فى مساحيق الغسيل الأوتوماتيك


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 يونيو 2009)

محمد محمود مراد قال:


> السيد المحرم المهندس/ المهدى بكر
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> كنت عاوز اسأل حضرتك سؤال أنا كنت فكرت احاول بما ان المواد المستخدمه فى إزاله البقع وكذلك منظف البوتجاز من نوعيه واحده وختلف فى الدرجه فقط قريبا وهى بيوتيل جليكول _ ايثيل جليكول_داى اثيلين جليكول استخم ماده واحده وهى داى اثيلين جليكول ودا لسبب قوى جدا انى مش بعرف اشترى كميات محدوه الا من ماده داى اثيلين جليكول والبيوتيل جليكول والايثيل جليكول دول كل ما بسأل عليهم التجار مش بيخرجو منهم غير بالبرميل والاخير وزنه 210 يعنى لسا اودامى شهرين عشان اعرف اشتريه دلوقتى خالص وا بيعرضنى لبعض التجار اللى ممكن تشتغلنى بمواد مشابهه وانا نفسى اعمل التوليفه كلها بصراحه
> يابشمهندس ابنك بادىء الحكايه كلها ب 500 جنيه وموتور وتنكين وبرميلين وعامل فيها صاحب مصنع وحاول انل خامات
> اتمنى تقولى ينفع ابدل ايه بايه وبما انهم كلهم من فصيله المزيبات ياترى ينفع استخدم الداى بكميات الايثيل والبيوتيل لحد ماربنا يسهل ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخى الفاضل الأستاذ/محمد 
آسف أخى لعدم الرد سريعا على سؤالك لظروف العمل
أما بالنسبة الى سؤال حضرتك 
فهذة المواد وهى بيوتيل جليكول _ ايثيل جليكول _داى أيثلين جليكول هى تعتبر من عائلة واحدة وهى عائلة الجليكولات ولكن يوجد اختلاف بينهم بالتأكيد...........
وعندوضع أكثر من مركب فى التركيبة يؤدى ذلك الى الحصول على منتج عالى فى الجودة
لانك سوف تحصل من كل واحد على ميزة مختلفة عن الأخر بالتأكيد.............
وممكن حضرتك تشترى هذة المواد قطاعى على حسب قدرتك من 

size=4]وربنا ييسر لك الحال أخى الفاضل ويرزقك الرزق الكثير الطيب[/size]


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 يونيو 2009)

جالاك الدلوي قال:


> جزاك الله اخي العزيز


 



حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> *جزاك الله اخي العزيز​*
> *ششششششششششششششششششششكراااااااااااااااااااااا*​


 


أحمد رءوف قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير يا باشمهندس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا رب


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزانا الله وأياكم أخوانى الكرام كل الخير:56::56::56:


----------



## الجعفرى (11 يونيو 2009)

سبحان الله

قليل من هم فى مثل المهندس المهدى بكر (يارب يزيد)


اللهم بارك لك فى علمك وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (12 يونيو 2009)

المهندس المحترم / المهدى بكر 
كم تعجز هذه الكلمات عن الرد على ردودك التى تقدمها دون ادنى غرض من الدنيا
جزاك الله عنا خيرا ووفقك لمايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## jassim78 (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المميز لمزيد من التقدم


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (12 يونيو 2009)

jassim78 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المميز لمزيد من التقدم


 


محمد محمود مراد قال:


> المهندس المحترم / المهدى بكر
> كم تعجز هذه الكلمات عن الرد على ردودك التى تقدمها دون ادنى غرض من الدنيا
> جزاك الله عنا خيرا ووفقك لمايحبه ويرضاه


 


الجعفرى قال:


> سبحان الله
> 
> قليل من هم فى مثل المهندس المهدى بكر (يارب يزيد)
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزانا الله وأياكم أخوانى الأفاضل كل الخير على هذا الكلام الطيب


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يالاستتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتاذ


----------



## eng.eman (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه التي لم تبخل حضرتك بها علينا...
لطفا ارغب بمعرفة الاسم العلمي لمادة السيمسول حيث انني لم اتمكن من الوصول اليها لربما لاختلاف تسميتها التجاريه من بلد لاخر


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (14 يونيو 2009)

eng.eman قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه التي لم تبخل حضرتك بها علينا...
> لطفا ارغب بمعرفة الاسم العلمي لمادة السيمسول حيث انني لم اتمكن من الوصول اليها لربما لاختلاف تسميتها التجاريه من بلد لاخر


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته............
مادة السيمسول أسمها العلمى هو "نونيل فينول 9" ويطلق عليها أيضا " np9"
"nonyl phenol 9"
والمتوفر فى السوق روسى او أمريكى المنشأ


----------



## محمد ابراهيم حسب (14 يونيو 2009)

النسبة لمانع الرغوة فهو يطلق علية antifoaming agent or defoamerوهو نوعان solvent baseوالأخر water base وهو عبارة عن formula تتكون من اكثر من عنصر وهو احيانا based on mineral oil واحيانا based on silicon oil or vegetable oil وهذا موضوع ليس صغير


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (14 يونيو 2009)

اخ وحبيبى فى الاخ م/ المهدى بكر 
لى بعض التساؤلات حول تركيب مسحوق الغسيل ممكن ترد على تليفةنى لو امكنك ذلك


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس
ممكن اعرف انا ممكن اشترى المواد دى من اى مكان بالضبط
وجزاكم الله خيرا
وانا نفسى اتعرف عليك


----------



## alwady group (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ووفقكم لما فيه الخير


----------



## sultan0064 (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوووووور


----------



## eng.eman (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا م. البكري


----------



## skhr (17 يونيو 2009)

تحية طيبة وشكر خاص للأخ الكريم المهندس المهدى بكر على أمانته وحسن تقبله ومساعيه لنشر المعرفة والعلم جزاك الله كل الخير يا أخي


----------



## البلاتين (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم المهدي .. جزاك الله خيراالجزاء يا رجل ي رائع ... وزادك الله علماً فوق علمك ..

لك كامل ودي واحترامي ..


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (30 يونيو 2009)

المهندس المحترم المهدى بكر 
مطلوب منى شغل كلوركس الوان وانا بصراحه مااعرفش عنه اى حاجه 
اتمنى بشرح من حضرتك اعرف اعمله زى ماربنا سببك ليا وعملت حاجات كتير متاكد انها اصعب منه 
منتظر حضرتك يابشمهندس ان شاء الله اول ماتدخل على الشبكه لو حتى بشكل سريع من افكار حضرتك 
دعواتى لك ليست مكتوبه هنا ولكنها ذات احساس داخلى وقيمه افادتنى فالحياه ويعلم الله ذلك اتمنى من 
الله ان يتقبلها منى لك


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## موسى الغرير (4 يوليو 2009)

الله يوفقك ويجزاك كل خير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته............. جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير*​


----------



## volcaniquo (24 أغسطس 2009)

merci monsieur baker pour cette participation acceptez mon frere mes salutations


----------



## ahmedsalman2020 (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم 
اكثر من رائع


----------



## رحمه4 (31 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات جميله جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
جزانا الله وأياكم أخوانى الكرام كل الخير 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير...............


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم نحمد الله علي سلامتك أخونا المهدى بكر و كل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## الفارابي الصغير (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي على هذه المعلومات القيمه لكن يرجى التوضيح : ماهو السيمسول ( اسمه العلمي وتصنيفه )


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الفارابي الصغير قال:


> مشكور اخوي على هذه المعلومات القيمه لكن يرجى التوضيح : ماهو السيمسول ( اسمه العلمي وتصنيفه )


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته............
مادة السيمسول أسمها العلمى هو "نونيل فينول 9" ويطلق عليها أيضا " np9"
"nonyl phenol 9"
والمتوفر فى السوق روسى او أمريكى المنشأ


----------



## اسامة طو (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
والف الف شكر


----------



## أحمد رءوف (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (11 سبتمبر 2009)

لا أله الا الله.........محمدآ رسول الله


----------



## غريب الطباع (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الجعفرى قال:


> جزلك الله كل خير
> 
> بالنسبة لمانع الرغوة ما اسمة العلمى وهل هو معروف ب مانع الرغوة فقط ام هناك انواع؟؟؟


 
ante foam معروف لدى موردين المواد الأولية بهذا الاسم والمصطلح


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ..............سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك........
أعاده الله على الأمة الأسلامية وعلى الجميع باليمن والبركات...
:56::56::56:*​


----------



## بسامووو (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كيف يأتي شكل السيمسول إذا ممكن


----------



## mohamed gedawe (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة 00000000


----------



## البلاتين (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيتم خيرا جميعاً .. ولك قبعة احترامنا اخ مهدي بكر ..

- مانع الرغوة .. الافضل السائل ام البودرة وتذويبها خارجياً؟
-شكل السيمسول ؟


----------



## محمد العدوى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

منتظرين منك تركيبة المبيدات الحشرية يا باشمهندس


----------



## mr.doha (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم 


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*اللهم ما بى من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك .....فلك الحمد ولك الشكر*​


----------



## ghally (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين جدا على المعلومه المفيده...............


----------



## ⒸⒽⒺⓂ ⒺⓃⒼ (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا باش مهندس عالتركيبة العجيبة بس عندي سؤالين...

١/ هي للملابس والاقمشة بس والا ممكن كمان تستعمل للاسطح، الفرن مثلا؟!

٢/ كمان انا حابة اعملها في البيت فـ 200 kg كتيييييييير طبعا xD
حولت الكميات على اساس اعمل 1 kg بس فياريت تصحح لي لو كان في اغلاط في التحويل
200g np9
55g butyl glycol
15g ethyl glycol
30g diethylene glycol
5g anti foam
0.75g formalin
695mL water

صــــــــــح كــــــــــــده؟؟؟؟*


----------



## herb (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك يا باش مهندس مهدى ......................**منتظرين منك تركيبة المبيدات الحشرية ..... لا تنساها 
لكن انا ليا عتاب على إدارة المنتدى لانها مسحت عنوان نيرول..........ممكن اعرف ليه؟؟ اليس كتابته يفيد من لا يعرفه؟؟
وليه ممنوع نضع ايميلات او تليفونات.......بالعكس ده هيكون افيد كتير واعتقد ميلاتنا مش حاجة جارحة ولم يعد موضوع المعاكسات بالميل او التليفون منتشر إلا من رغب فى ذلك

والسلاام
*


----------



## صلاح الدين (22 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخوي ما قصرت 
تحياتي


----------



## miss_oxygen (22 أكتوبر 2009)

many Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## miss_oxygen (22 أكتوبر 2009)

قصدي شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله ألف خير:68::68:


----------



## phyyyyy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذنت الكريم المهدى بكر

هل الاسم التجارى للمواد *بيوتيل جليكول و **ايثيل جليكول و **داى ايثلين جليكول هو ذلك الاسم ام لها اسم اخر 

واين توجد فى مصر 

وشكر ا على مساعدتك الكريمة
*


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات ويا ريت تركيبة مبيد الحشرات المختلفة


----------



## phyyyyy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا استاذنا الكبير المهدى بكر لملذا تأخرت عنا فى الرد
ارجو الرد على سؤالى وهو

* هل الاسم التجارى للمواد بيوتيل جليكول و ايثيل جليكول و داى ايثلين جليكول هو ذلك الاسم ام لها اسم اخر 

واين توجد فى مصر 

وشكرا على المساعدة
*


----------



## assouli (1 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم سيد مهدى بكر.
أريد أن أعرف كيف نديب مادة كبريتات الصوديوم في الماء و في أيء درجة الحرارة لأن المشكل عندي هو عندما أديبها في الماء و بعد فترة من الوقت تتبلورو تصبح متصلبة مثل الحجر؟
و شكرا أرجوا أن يكون جوابك في أسرع وقت من فضلك.


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (2 نوفمبر 2009)

في حد جرب التركيبه دي وبعدين هي المواد دي اجيبها منين بالظبط ارجو الرد


----------



## Tango-Barca (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ياغالي 
وبالفعل مواضيعك مميزة ورائعة


----------



## hany hady (3 نوفمبر 2009)

assouli قال:


> السلام عليكم سيد مهدى بكر.
> أريد أن أعرف كيف نديب مادة كبريتات الصوديوم في الماء و في أيء درجة الحرارة لأن المشكل عندي هو عندما أديبها في الماء و بعد فترة من الوقت تتبلورو تصبح متصلبة مثل الحجر؟
> و شكرا أرجوا أن يكون جوابك في أسرع وقت من فضلك.


 اخى العزيز كبريتات الصوديوم يتم اذابتها فى الصابون قبل اى اضافة حيث هى لا مائية لاتذيب فى الماء ضع الكمية المراض اضافتها فى اناء خارجى واضف اليها الصابون وبعد التقليب الجيد اضفة الى باقى الصابون


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (13 نوفمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده .........سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mohamed loloa (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وتحياتنا لسيادتكم على ماتقدموه من مجهودات رائعه / مع جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## bazy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

mereciiiiiiii


----------



## احمد سالم توفيق (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hussien2010 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## haleemart (21 ديسمبر 2009)

لك منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (12 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الأ الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم..........*​


----------



## mimfarahat (27 فبراير 2010)

شكراً للأخ المهندس المهدي بكر اللهم اجعل هذا في ميزان حسناته


----------



## محمد صادق عبد (13 مارس 2010)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ويارت تفدنا فى عمل 10ك أسماء المواد المذكورة المعروفة فى الأسواق المحلية فى مصر لأن الاسماء المذكورة لم يعرفها أحد فى محلات البيع


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (15 مارس 2010)

انت رجل مسلم بجد


----------



## يامصطفى (16 مارس 2010)

جعل الله لك نصيبا فى الجنة كما جعلت للناس فى علمك نصيبا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## امل سحيم (18 مارس 2010)

اشكرك اخي الفاضل علي فيضك علينا بهذة المعلوملت ربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك ويزيدك من نعيم اللة


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (18 مارس 2010)

اللف شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## nikname (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا المجهود . ممكن سؤال هل قمت بالتجربه العمليه لهذا الموضوع ام هذا منقول من كتاب ؟


----------



## خالد عزمى (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## magomaa3 (3 مايو 2010)

*antifoam*



الجعفرى قال:


> جزلك الله كل خير
> 
> بالنسبة لمانع الرغوة ما اسمة العلمى وهل هو معروف ب مانع الرغوة فقط ام هناك انواع؟؟؟



جزاكم الله خيرا أخى المهدى 
أود أن أعرف أيضا ماهو تركيب مانع الرغوة


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا غالى


----------



## dh7sh (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## agf_13 (8 يونيو 2010)

المهندس الرائع / المهدى بكر
مهما اشكرك مش هوفيك حقك على العمل الممتاز ده ، ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله 
نفسى حبيبى اعمل التركيبة دى بس المواد الخام مش لاقيها حتى شركة نيرول مش ببيع قطاعى اقصد (بيوتيل جليكول ، اثيل جليكول) لانى اتصلت بيهم وقللى اقل حاجة عبوات 20 كيلو مش عارف اجيب المواد دى منين ارجو افادتى بمكان اشترى منه المواد الخام 
والف الف شكر و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (9 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم لا تتصل بشركة نيرول لان الذين سيردون عليك هم مسؤلوا مبيعات الجملة ولكن اذهب الى معرض نيرول مباشرة الموجود فى شارع الجيش امام التوحيد والنور وهم يبيعون قطاعى وانا اشترى منهم حتى الان وفقك الله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (9 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم المهدى بكر جراك الله عنا كل خير رجاء الايضاح بالنسبة لمثبت العطر كاتو الذى ذكرته ما فائدته واين يباع وما هى نسبته التى توضع على العطر وهل هو الذى يجعل العطر يمكث فى الملابس فترة كبيرة وان لم يكن فما الذى يجعل العطر يمكث فى الملابس فترة كبيرة كما يحدث بالنسبة لداونى كمفورت والداونى بتاع شركة اريال رجاء الاهتمام بالرد نظرا لاهمية الموضوع بالنسبة لى وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## agf_13 (12 يونيو 2010)

أضم صوتى للأخ خالد يونس فأنا اعانى من عدم ثبات ريحة الداونى فى الملابس بعد ان تجف فالريحة تكاد تكون معدومة بالرغم من زيادة كمية العطر فى الداونى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohnd2 (27 يونيو 2010)

اريد ماده لها القدره علي ازالة الالوان من القماش بس مش الكلور


----------



## mohnd2 (27 يونيو 2010)

:1:


mohnd2 قال:


> اريد ماده لها القدره علي ازالة الالوان من القماش بس مش الكلور


----------



## bermand (27 يونيو 2010)

اخي المهندس بكري
لا اقول ألأ جزال الله وهو كاف عبده

اخي الكريم انا اعمل على انتاج مذيب للدهون والشحوم على ألأطباق والصحونت وألأفران

هل ان استعمل المواد التي ذكرتها تفي بالغرض واقصد (بيوتيل جليكول وغيرها التي ذكرتها في تركيبتك)

ام ان هذا يخص الملابس
وهل استعمالاها للأطباق والأفران لاتؤثر على اليدين

ام لم استطع استخدام هذه المواد القوية لأزالة الشحوم والدهون فماذا تنصحني ان اردت صنع مزيل للدهون والشحوم تكون قويا على ألأفران والطباخات و الطناجر وغيرها

في انتظار تكرمكم بالرد مع ذكر المقادير ما امكن


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (27 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم/المهدى بكر ادام اللة عزك وجعلك ممن جعلهم فى قضاء حاجة الناس انا اضم صوتى الى كلا من الاخوة خالد يونس و agf13 ما نوع العطر الذى يجب وضعة فى دونى والكمية الاقتصادية ومن اين نشترية وجزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 يونيو 2010)

bermand قال:


> اخي المهندس بكري
> لا اقول ألأ جزال الله وهو كاف عبده
> 
> اخي الكريم انا اعمل على انتاج مذيب للدهون والشحوم على ألأطباق والصحونت وألأفران
> ...


الاخ الكريم الموضوع بالكامل قد ذكره الاخ الفاضل المهدى بكر فى موضوع منفصل ابحث عنه وستجده وفقك الله


----------



## متأمله خير (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رحمه4 (3 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا لكم جميعا*



مهندس المحبة قال:


> مشكووووووووور على المشاركة المميزة ........


 نفعا الله بكم الامه


----------



## رحمه4 (3 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا لكم جميعا*

:75::77:


مهندس المحبة قال:


> مشكووووووووور على المشاركة المميزة ........


----------



## chemist_hossam (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## سامى جويدة (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو من سيادتكم توضيح التركيبه وياريت تركيبت مزيل الصداء وكل عم وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد


----------



## سامى جويدة (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الى الخ المهندس /المهدى جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء ونرجو منك المزيد وياريت مزيل الاحبار هل هذه التركيبه تنفع مع الحبر وشكرا لكم اخوكم سامى


----------



## elkemia (14 سبتمبر 2010)

to up


----------

